# Rats... squeeky snuffly noise!?



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

Hi

Just wondering,

Does anyone's rat make a funny squeeky snufling noise almost all of the time and is it nomal?

If not what is it!?

Thanks


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

I would suggest a visit to the vets, it is possible that it is respiratory


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Tend to agree - sounds like they need a course of Baytril?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, probably a respiratory infection.


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

If the rat is doing it all the time then sounds like a respiratory infection, you will need to take it to the vets and they will give you a course of antibiotics to make it better.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably mycoplasmosis. What substrate do you use for the cage? If it's pine shavings then get it out of there ASAP because rats are allergic to it. Either way a vet trip is in order. Best of luck to you and your ratties!


----------



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

Thanks. Forgot to mention that she doesn't make this sound when asleep!


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have had a couple rats that make a grunting noise only when they ran around and got excited, people kept saying its a respitory problem but the vet said there is nothing wrong if thats the case there is nothing to worry about rats make noises when they play and run around. But if its constant then yes could be i keep mine on carefresh and thats great for not getting in there chest.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Rats aren't allergic to shavings, well, there might be a rare one or two who are, but that's not why they're avoided! :lol2:

The reason why some people think they should be avoided is because of the phenols (chemicals in the wood) that _are thought_ to exacerbate respiratory issues and liver problems.

However, good quality shavings (not pet shop ones) should not affect a well bred rat IME. Myco is a long term chronic respiratory problem, something that's come on quickly is more likely to be viral.


----------



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

BlazzingGecko53 said:


> I have had a couple rats that make a grunting noise only when they ran around and got excited, people kept saying its a respitory problem but the vet said there is nothing wrong if thats the case there is nothing to worry about rats make noises when they play and run around. But if its constant then yes could be i keep mine on carefresh and thats great for not getting in there chest.


Thanks. Yeh I thinks it's kinda talking to the others.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If they have done it regularly for a while then it can become chronic with scarring of the lungs and nasal issues becoming more permanent. Sooner they get a vet visit the better, but if it's chronic I doubt Baytril alone will do the trick. Watch out for more serious signs such as a sucking in behind the ribs and a hunched appearence, or gagging for breath as respiratory infections can quickly become pneumonia. Best of luck at the vet x


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah i think it is too not many people know but it has been provent with a video on youtube that rats can laugh just we can't hear it. I do believe that its not always a respitory problem if they only do it when playing i judt think its talking


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

The turkey gobble type noises you mean? The ones where it's almost like the chuntering a guinea pig does?

That's classic respiratory scarring noise. It sounds like a "Wobble wobble" hooty noise. When you pick them up you can hear it in their upper respiratory area, towards the nose. It isn't talking or laughing I'm afraid. It's definitely worth a vet trip. Good luck at the vets. :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

BlazzingGecko53 said:


> yeah i think it is too not many people know but it has been provent with a video on youtube that rats can laugh *just we can't hear it*. I do believe that its not always a respitory problem if they only do it when playing i judt think its talking


Key bit in bold. If you can hear them making the noise, it's not talking, it's respiratory.

The only noise you'll hear from a healthy rat is squeaking when playing or hurt or chattering/bruxing of the teeth when having cuddles. Any hooting, gobbly or rattly noises are signs of respiratory disease.

Rats dont talk.


----------



## rachel001 (Jan 28, 2009)

My rat was making a snuffly noise the other day and I took her straight to the vets. She was also a little soggy around the nose and mouth so I knew straight away she had an infection. Rats often dont show signs of illness until its quite bad so better to get yours checked asap if you have any doubts. Mine had baytril for a week and is now thankfully ok. 

However I had another rat making a slightly different noise and she had a chronic lung problem which meant she had to be pts. 

Hope yours is ok x


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep sadly respiratory illness can get serious quickly, any gasping with mouth open or clicking noises need urgent vets treatment (eg take them straight away, whether there's an appointment or not - dont wait) as they are a sign of pneumonia. We lost one healthy boy to pneumonia in a matter of hours (passed away at the vets while we were trying to save his life), it really is that quick.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

Fancy Rats | Information | Baytril
Fancy Rats | Information | Bedding

most of the time rats get respiratory problems because of shavings and dust


----------

